
My Airtable spreadsheet of vetted Fiverr illustrators under $10 - solomon_k
https://airtable.com/shr7gTQ1CrDUY9jHK
======
solomon_k
Started life as a private list for a small group of hacker friends - we've
tried over 200 between us and waded through a lot of rubbish! Hopefully
helpful for bootstrappers :)

------
sharemywin
you might post this on indiehackers.com

~~~
solomon_k
Ha I'm literally typing the post as we speak! Thanks :)

